# BMW is in the luxury sales lead over MB for 2015



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Another killer year!


----------



## Oulixes (Feb 19, 2009)

In luxury car market the success in sales leads to the failure in exclusivity.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Oulixes said:


> In luxury car market the success in sales leads to the failure in exclusivity.


Or as Yogi would have said.

"BMWs are too common. Nobody buys them anymore."


----------

